# mina de rajo abierto (minería)



## fresmol

Hi, I need to translate the phrase "mina de rajo abierto" which describes open aire mines (in mining). Is there a specific technical term that I can use?

Any help welcome! Thanks


----------



## Zeli

We say *open cast mines*


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

We say strip mining, or sometimes open pit mining.


----------



## maddog9

In the U.S. we would call it an open pit mine.


----------



## fresmol

thanks everyone, I'm going with open pit mining, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Chaf

My wife's family is from WV and there's been miners in it since her great-grand-parents. The term they use is "strip mining".

Chaf.


----------



## CARJR45

Existe un problema con los terminos de mineria, ya que segun todos los diccionarios que he visto:

Strip mining = Mineria a cielo abierto
Open pit mining = Mineria a cielo abierto

y creo que debe haber una diferencia en la traduccion al espanol de ambos terminos.

Por lo tanto yo estimo que:

Strip mining = Mineria a tajo (o rajo segun algunos paises) abierto
Open pit mining = Mineria a cielo abierto


----------



## CARJR45

Acabo de encontrar otra definicion que me suena mas logica:

Strip mining = Mina de cantera

Y me suena mas logico ya que el "strip mining" se lleva a cabo en forma de terrazas y no en un patron circular como el "open pit mining".


----------



## SDLX Master

Well, I know for a fact that Minería a tajo abierto is *Open stope mining*.


----------



## Vampiro

Hi.
“Strip mining” and “open pit mining” are both correct depending on the mine site.
“Open stope mining” is a term related to underground mining, or at least I’ve never heard it out of that context.
All the best.
_


----------



## Eduardo Omerovic

*Open Pit = Rajo Abierto*


----------



## projectguy

Strip mining is a term more commonly associated with coal mines, whereas the metal mining industry (copper, gold, zinc, etc.) predominantly uses the term "open pit". Techniques can be quite different between the two, as coal and other soft material such as oil sands may be amenable to drag line and near-surface operations in "strips", whereas metal mines are generally in "hard rock" that requires more blasting and excavation. Often, the hard rock excavation forms the shape of a bowl or a "pit", from which the name derives.

Mineria a cielo abierto, as the words suggest, could be both strip mining and open pit mining, but if your context is metal mining, I recommend you translate it as "open pit". Stopes are used in underground mines.


----------



## Jordan82

Lot of company use open pit mining to get rocks and minerals under the ground.. It is a kind of surface mining..


----------



## almqui

Hi, 
In mineral it is used : Mina a cielo abierto. 
In Teruel, carbon industrie we use this name.


----------

